# Teriyaki-Style Roasted Cauliflower (vegan)



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

*INGREDIENTS*

1 tablespoon sesame oil
4 garlic cloves, minced
1/4 cup soy sauce or tamari (gluten-free)
1/2 cup water
2/3 cup brown sugar
1 tablespoon grated fresh ginger
1/2 teaspoon hoisin sauce
1 teaspoon rice vinegar
2 tablespoons cornstarch
3 tablespoons water
1 cauliflower head, roasted
Black and white sesame seeds
*PREPARATION*

Cut cauliflower into chunks and roast on 425°F for about 30-40 minutes. Cauliflower should be toasted and golden.
In a saucepan on med-low heat, heat sesame oil until hot. Add in garlic cloves and sauté until aromatic. Add soy sauce, water, brown sugar, and ginger.
Simmer on low for about 2 minutes. In a small bowl, combine cornstarch with the 3 tablespoons of water. Add in to saucepan and stir. Simmer for another 3 minutes until thickened. Add in cauliflower chunks and mix well. Top with sesame seeds.
_SERVES 2_


----------

